# How to be cruel to old blokes!!!!!!!!



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Cruel Eye Chart..................


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Judging on the quality of posts on this forum at the moment I think you just upset 99% of the membership


----------



## bob44 (Mar 9, 2006)

LOL

In similar vein - 

Optician with Chart : Can you read this?

Foreign Patient: Read it? Yes, I used to live next door to his mother back in Warsaw!!

(With my humble apologies to any sensitive Opticians or Polish Persons!)


Bob L


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Ha Ha, its not rocket science, you simply zoom it up 400% or get closer.

Peter :roll:


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm not really interested in this disgusting sort of thing.

But can we have it in higher resolution - when I blow up the picture, it's very pixellated........

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## bob44 (Mar 9, 2006)

Should have gone to S***S****S.

( *** = Not Allowed to Advertise!)


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

i,ll kill other half told her about stripping


----------



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

You forgot to add the name of the opticians using this chart. (Just had reminder from Boots that my eye test is due!!)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

She has one boob bigger than the other.

Kev.

Should have gone to specsavers :black:


----------

